# fruit fly question



## hortus (Nov 4, 2005)

i accidentally got the big fruit flies hydea or whatever

will they be ok for mantid hatchlings to eat??


----------



## hortus (Nov 4, 2005)

oh and waht does yeast do, i mean whats its purpose in the mixture


----------



## Samzo (Nov 4, 2005)

> i accidentally got the big fruit flies hydea or whateverwill they be ok for mantid hatchlings to eat??


I use them, np. I actuly think the smaller ones are too small lol Not sure about yeast sorry.


----------



## hortus (Nov 4, 2005)

im trying a culture without yeast or vinager

my mix is ashed potatoes and sugar ill let you know how it works

its only temp though

im gonna get 4 or 6 containers and use that mixture with yeast and some vinigar and maybe later down the line i will buy some media and see how it works but for right now im conserving money for the holiday season


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2005)

Those flies will be fine. I prefer using the commercially made medium with a pinch of yeast. Works better than homemade. The yeast is important because in the wild they feed on the yeast in rotting fruit. So thats why we add it.


----------



## Samzo (Nov 5, 2005)

> Those flies will be fine. I prefer using the commercially made medium with a pinch of yeast. Works better than homemade. The yeast is important because in the wild they feed on the yeast in rotting fruit. So thats why we add it.


You know your supposed to add like 10 grains, do those 10 grains expand...or duplicate if you know what I mean? (can't think of the words :? ) Like regular bacteria


----------



## infinity (Nov 5, 2005)

yeast are eukaryotes (like us) but divide by budding - bacteria are prokaryotes and divide by binary fission... I could go into details but I won't (for your sakes)! The yeast should bud (multiply) on the medium if the medium is made the way you described above. But yeah, not only is it there because it's eaten in nature but it also makes the surface go crusty and that helps the flies pupate and emerge without getting stuck.

It could be essential- even in the lab we use it


----------



## hortus (Nov 5, 2005)

tell me if you think this will work

i took a couple chuncks of the origional fruit fly vial and chunked them in the stuff i didnt put yeast in ... ssooooo since you guys say the yeast will pread maybe ill be able to save the ones that i put in there


----------



## Isis (Nov 5, 2005)

Well, I suggest using yeast. It slowens down mildew grow, so the flies are safe to feed mantids... In my University laboratory we used some ind of an alkohol with many OH groups (but I cannot remind myself a name) instead of yeast. it is not essential as a nutrient...


----------



## hortus (Nov 6, 2005)

i just dumped in about half a packet of yeast


----------



## Isis (Nov 7, 2005)

Gosh, you'll make a pizza out of it! I only put a couple of drops of water mixed with yeast on the top of my medium and it's enough.


----------



## hortus (Nov 7, 2005)

oh well the recicpie on the web wanted a full packet

my next cultures ill order the carolina media so i wont have to mess with it


----------

